# This is an Unbelievable Honda HS624 Snowblower



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

just wanted to brag about my first Honda which I still have. About 20 plus years old and throws better than most 828's and 928's and even 1132's. ( maybe exaggerating on the 1132 part lol ) 

NO impeller kit . No rejet . No modifications at all. several years ago even made a video of it performing. It throws snow 50-60 feet no problem. handles the EOD with a little more difficulty than a tracked model but if I have 15 or more inches of snow ( which happens a lot around here in a good winter ) this is the machine I bring out.

I love my old 80's and especially since I installed an impeller kit in one. now it handles wet and slushy snow better but this HS624 just about handles anything. people in the neighborhood can not believe it is a 6 horse. They assume it's a 928. 

People ask me why and I can honestly say "I don't know" It's just tight as they say . Built right .Old school and does the job. I've had it for about 10 years and have done NOTHING to it except a service every couple years.

got me hooked on Honda's and have yet to find another that performs as well relative to horsepower.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Would love to brag about my new hss928 track but it is not the machine that my old 828 was for power, hoping the new one will in time have more but only about 6 hrs on it at present but it is sure nice with the turn lever's as for an ole guy it got tiring dragging the 828 around on the pavement. That 624 looks like a nice machine.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Johnny G1 said:


> Would love to brag about my new hss928 track but it is not the machine that my old 828 was for power, hoping the new one will in time have more but only about 6 hrs on it at present but it is sure nice with the turn lever's as for an ole guy it got tiring dragging the 828 around on the pavement. That 624 looks like a nice machine.


I would check out the rejetting thread. You will probably need to change the carb jet to get the full potential out of the blower. You can thank the EPA for that.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

I have to agree about the hs624. I've went through lots of blowers in the last 5 years.

I've never wanted to keep one until I ran a tracked hs624 I picked up from a guy in the snow belt for $115. He got a new cub cadet blowe and just wanted it out of his garage. 

It surged and was a little rusty along the bottom of the bucket.

After some TLC and an impeller mod. This thing is everything I could want in a blower and didnt break the bank.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I have to agree about the hs624. I've went through lots of blowers in the last 5 years.
> 
> I've never wanted to keep one until I ran a tracked hs624 I picked up from a guy in the snow belt for $115. He got a new cub cadet blowe and just wanted it out of his garage.
> 
> ...


I don't see any wheeled units around here except mine and very rare to see one for sale here. My bucket on the wheeled unit is higher than the one on my tracked 80 or tracked 724.

It can process more snow and rarely bogs down.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I would check out the rejetting thread. You will probably need to change the carb jet to get the full potential out of the blower. You can thank the EPA for that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I wouldn't say it's all EPA's doing. ROC has a lot to say with respect to gas can, gas caps, jets, and Prop 65. I'm not talking about that ROC across the pond, but our very own Republic of California.


----------



## IndianaRidgeline (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you for your post. I too have a HS624 wheeled machine. Is it normal to hear a belt squeal when engaging the auger? I have the Honda service manual for my machine. Trying to figure out how hard to tighten pulley for the belt. 
Do you guys have any recommendations for an impeller modification kit for my machine?
Thank you, I learn so much from all the wisdom on this forum.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Are you saying all HS624 work as well? May be the best model snowblower made by Honda?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

IndianaRidgeline said:


> Thank you for your post. I too have a HS624 wheeled machine. Is it normal to hear a belt squeal when engaging the auger? I have the Honda service manual for my machine. Trying to figure out how hard to tighten pulley for the belt.
> Do you guys have any recommendations for an impeller modification kit for my machine?
> Thank you, I earn so much from all the wisdom on this forum.


donyboy73 has a good video on YouTube on adjusting the idler wheel for the auger belt. a little squeek is normal when engaging but it shouldnt continuously squeal.


----------



## IndianaRidgeline (Dec 15, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> donyboy73 has a good video on YouTube on adjusting the idler wheel for the auger belt. a little squeak is normal when engaging but it shouldn't continuously squeal.


Thank you, for taking the time to share. Only squeals loud when engaging, then goes away. Will track down the video. Appreciate your help.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

IndianaRidgeline said:


> Thank you, for taking the time to share. Only squeals loud when engaging, then goes away. Will track down the video. Appreciate your help.


that squeal when engaging is normal. as long as there is no other noise like a clunk or a grinding noise. grinding noise would be the auger brake arm rubbing against auger pulley. clunk could be something else.

when or if you adjust that auger idler wheel the belt should NOT spin when you let the auger handle up. the auger brake should stop the belt. or within a second .


----------



## IndianaRidgeline (Dec 15, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> that squeal when engaging is normal. as long as there is no other noise like a clunk or a grinding noise. grinding noise would be the auger brake arm rubbing against auger pulley. clunk could be something else.
> 
> when or if you adjust that auger idler wheel the belt should NOT spin when you let the auger handle up. the auger brake should stop the belt. or within a second .


Thank you Orangputeh for sharing your wisdom with an amateur. I got the auger belt pulley adjusted. Work much better. Belts look to be very dried out. I am assuming they where the original. I have ordered both the auger and the drive belts. Question, which spring(s) return the the auger lever to the up or disengage position? Can I ask you two more questions?
When you need to replace a shear pin on the auger, do you replace just one that is needed, or do them all while you are at it? The "teeth" on the tines are worn on this used HS624 machine. How do you know when to replace? I feel really blessed to have this older machine. Thank you for teaching me.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

IndianaRidgeline said:


> Thank you Orangputeh for sharing your wisdom with an amateur. I got the auger belt pulley adjusted. Work much better. Belts look to be very dried out. I am assuming they where the original. I have ordered both the auger and the drive belts. Question, which spring(s) return the the auger lever to the up or disengage position? Can I ask you two more questions?
> When you need to replace a shear pin on the auger, do you replace just one that is needed, or do them all while you are at it? The "teeth" on the tines are worn on this used HS624 machine. How do you know when to replace? I feel really blessed to have this older machine. Thank you for teaching me.


just replace shears as need. always stock extras. if teeth are wearing down that is because skid shoes are not properly adjusted. those augers are very expensive. yours will still work , just wont cut as well and slightly less efficient . 

donyboy73 is my go to guy when it comes to snowblower and small engine equipment.


----------



## IndianaRidgeline (Dec 15, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> just replace shears as need. always stock extras. if teeth are wearing down that is because skid shoes are not properly adjusted. those augers are very expensive. yours will still work , just wont cut as well and slightly less efficient .
> 
> donyboy73 is my go to guy when it comes to snowblower and small engine equipment.


----------



## IndianaRidgeline (Dec 15, 2020)

Roger that, will get one needed and order spares. I used the blower for the first time today, moving a 10" very wet snow fall. The ends of the tines were rusted, but now they are shinning, will adjust shoes. donyboy73, got it. Thank you, orangputeh, will follow-up.


----------



## mrjpforan (Oct 25, 2021)

Just picked one up and I love it! Owners manual says it is HS624 K2 but I can't find too much info on it. Only difference I can see from the K1 is that the chute is controlled by a joystick. Is that the only difference? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

mrjpforan said:


> Just picked one up and I love it!


Welcome to SBF, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## chrisbloom (Oct 12, 2020)

I picked up a wheeled HS724 last winter on a whim. It was listed on facebook for $200, so I instantly messaged them and told them I'd take it and give them more than they were asking. I think I gave them $400 for it since I believe in karma and they were dealing with a death in the family situation. Didn't run when I got it, adjusted the valves and changed the oil and it fired right up.

I compared it side by side with my wheeled HS928 and it worked just as well, if not better and weighs like 50 pounds less. Takes up lass space too. I sold the HS928 after that.

Love those old, tiny Hondas.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mrjpforan said:


> HS624 K2


Interesting... There is no K2 rev listed for the US, only K1s. Another cool innovation that the US never received.





Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


The official parts look up site for Honda Power Equipment. Search for parts for your Honda generator, lawn mower, tiller, trimmer, pump, and snow blower.




peparts.honda.com




What does the model information tag on the machine actually say?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Interesting... There is no K2 rev listed for the US, only K1s. Another cool innovation that the US never received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont see any K2 parts listed anywhere.....


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome.



mrjpforan said:


> Just picked one up and I love it! Owners manual says it is HS624 K2 but I can't find too much info on it.


Yeah, not much info - this Reddit post is the top Google result. Is it yours?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Snowblowers/comments/qf2kkj


----------

